# Any titanium off-the-rack bikes: lightweight, internal hub, and disc brakes?



## fisherman (May 24, 2005)

other than buying a frame and buying parts to build it up, does anyone know of any off the rack bikes which are lightweight, uses internal hub (nexus, alfine or rohloff), disc brakes and preferably titanium?700c and must have rack and fender mounts. 

purpose: fast commuter, audax, touring etc. 

thanks! 
ps, i only need 3 speeds in the hub.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

969, s&s couplers... this one will take you pretty much anywhere...

http://www.thorncycles.co.uk/ravennomad.html


----------



## rmsmith (Feb 15, 2007)

http://vannicholas.com/40/Amazon_Belt_Drive/bike.aspx

http://co-motion.com/index.php/singles/americano_rohloff


----------

